# Deer gun week



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

We hunt in defiance county and boy has it been one awesome week so far! Here's some of the deer we've taken













































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

wow you guys knock um down! any good stories? looks like a lot of different people got their bucks!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea looks like you guys did alright. 3 of us hunt up in Williams County and so far we have taken 1 buck 7 point, 1 buck 9 points, and button buck during the gun season. we also have taken a nice 11 point and 3 does still have 1 tag to fill we are hoping to get that done in the morning.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Lots of awesome stories! To many to write! I will say this, there were some awesome shots made! I shot mine at 173 running, I'm pictured with my dad with our deer in the back of my truck. My buddy shot his at 233 standing still! And my wife drilled one at 40 yards with my mossberg 500. She then proceeded to tell me that she taking that gun from me! I just picked it up the week before season! It was her first time using a 12 gauge deer hunting and now she hooked!! I love it congrats to you guys on you deer as well















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

A lot of lucky hunters out there filling their freezers with backstrap and healthy meat. Keep-em commin ya'll from those of us who cant and have to live it thru the stories of those who can. 
Way to go!
donm


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats "whack'em and Stack'em"


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome week to say the least! Sounds like some great shootin too. Congrats


----------

